# Audi R8 race car engine/scale model there of?



## chernaudi (Oct 6, 2006)

Can any one give me some detail info on the Audi R8 race car's engine? I mean stuff like external/intenal dementions, and where it was derived from? I also saw a scale model of this engine on Ebay a while back, and would like some info on it. Thanks for any help.


----------



## SuchaTweed (Apr 6, 2006)

*Re: Audi R8 race car engine/scale model there of? (chernaudi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chernaudi* »_Can any one give me some detail info on the Audi R8 race car's engine? I mean stuff like external/intenal dementions, and where it was derived from? I also saw a scale model of this engine on Ebay a while back, and would like some info on it. Thanks for any help.

i was looking at the specs on it just the other day and found all of its engine specifications are identical to the RS4. It even has an identical 0-60 time. i found this all on the audi site so feel free to double check me http://www.audiusa.com.
its starting price is going to around 160,000 euros i beleive, dont quote me on that though. its a damn beautiful car though!
edit: just checking, but are you sure you're not asking about the R10, audis lemans car? or the older R8 race car? 




_Modified by SuchaTweed at 5:12 PM 10-8-2006_


----------



## chernaudi (Oct 6, 2006)

*Re: Audi R8 race car engine/scale model there of? (SuchaTweed)*

I was actually asking about the LM/ALMS race car. I know plenty about R8 road car engine(4.2 RS 4 V8). All that I know about its(R8 LM) demensions is that it's 3.6 liters, and that the 4liter Bentley Speed 8 version has a bore and stroke of 87x84mm.


----------



## chernaudi (Oct 6, 2006)

*Re: Audi R8 race car engine/scale model there of? (chernaudi)*

One time on Ebay, I saw a scale model of the R8's engine( this was at least 8 or 9 months ago). Does anyone know anything about this?


----------



## chernaudi (Oct 6, 2006)

*Re: Audi R8 race car engine/scale model there of? (chernaudi)*

I'd like to know where I can find techical details about the R8 LMP's engine, or if anyone know more about it than I currently do( things like bore/stroke, external dementions, crossplane or flatplane crankshft, etc.)


----------

